# Just curious



## SadieBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope I am allowed to ask this without breaking any forum rules. But I am curious about what happened to a thread that was very active until yesterday and now seems to have disappeared. 

It was the thread titled "What is Wrong With Women" or something along that line. Now it's gone, I wondered if the forum moderators deleted threads or if the OP could do so. I know the last post I read yesterday a certain forum member posted in a childish manner because many of us didn't agree with him. I have not been a member of this forum for long so I wondered if threads were sometimes deleted.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Idk. I remember it but haven't looked for it since.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Bummer, really. There were some good posts in there. But I guess it was getting too volatile.


----------

